# 4-Wheeler Restoration



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

I am currently in the process of restoring my "gay purple people eater" as some call it. I have unfortunately neglected this 4-wheeler since I bought 8 years ago by keeping it uncovered and outside. This are the pics so far from today and I will keep posting pics as they come along.

Any how, do any of y'all know any good websites to find parts for 4-wheelers. This particular model is a 2004 Sportsman 500HO 4X4. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

check out cheapcycleparts.com I've bought a few things from them and they can go pretty far back regarding year models. The seat could be done by any auto/boat upholstery place or you could do it yourself..... (My old Honda is a '92) Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

www.bikebandit.com

Bought plenty of parts from them for my old '85 200x three wheeler. No problems and all parts shipped in a timely fashion.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

leave the purple on it, It looks like Kenny Power's jet ski.


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Find you some pink rims!!!!!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Resto Project*

Try Craigslist for parts. Try Dennis Kirk for tires. I have 3 older ones, a 1996 Honda Fourtrax and two 1987 Suzuki Quadrunners. I can keep at least 2 running most of the time. I can't or won't afford a new one since I leave them at the ranch chained to a tree all year long! Good luck!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Bartlet Cycle in Beaumont, he has lots of old ATVs, he also sells parts on E Bay among other places, he does have seat covers also....WW


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Bartlet Cycle in Beaumont, he has lots of old ATVs, he also sells parts on E Bay among other places, he does have seat covers also....WW


Can't comment on his parts business, but I did stop there once to look at an ATV he had advertised on Craigslist. I was looking at the ATV and it was obvious he had just spray painted the engine. I asked what all the "welding" on the head was caused by and he looked and said "That's just mud"............he had painted the engine without washing the mud off. Made me laugh out loud...then leave.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd consider having someone shoot that rig with Rhino Liner or perhaps get the stuff from Home Depot as a DIY project, especially on the metal stuff,..............after you have removed the rust.


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

*Update*

I have removed all the rust on the metal through "Electrolytic derusting". A friend told me about this process and I was pretty shocked by the results. Some of the metal does have surface rust on it again, but can be easily removed before painting. I also have removed all the stickers off the metal and sanded all the plastic. Sure is a lot of prep work, but should pay off.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Give us a call at H2O Ink. We can make your plastics look brand new. We have hundreds of patterns to choose from. Here are a few examples.
979-255-9350


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

I finished this project awhile back, just got side tracked and did not post final pictures. It was a fun project with a lot of hours, but needless to say I am very happy. This being the first time I have attempted something of the magnitude.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice job! Looks great you need to post in the offroad section as well. A little paint need on front hubs would make it perfect


----------



## cjkozik (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks great,


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

That is really sharp looking! Can you elaborate on the "electrolytic derusting"? Looks interesting.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

did you buy a new seat or just recover it?


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice! I'm about to start in earnest on my 04 700.

For others looking for parts, I found the best prices at:

http://www.babbittsonline.com/home


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

4thbreak said:


> did you buy a new seat or just recover it?


Had a local upholstery shop recover it.


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

McDaniel8402 said:


> That is really sharp looking! Can you elaborate on the "electrolytic derusting"? Looks interesting.


This is a definition off the web:

" Electrolysis is a technique for returning surface rust to iron. It uses the effect of a small low voltage electric current and a suitable electrolyte (solution). It has advantages over the old standbys like vinegar, Coke, muriatic acid, naval jelly, wire brushing, sand blasting, etc. Those methods all remove material to remove the rust, including un-rusted surfaces. With many, the metal is left with a "pickled" look or a characteristic color and texture. The electrolytic method removes nothing: by returning surface rust to metallic iron, rust scale is loosened and can be easily removed. Un-rusted metal is not affected in any way."

You take the item to be "de-rusted" and hook the negative side of a dc charger to it and a piece of steel (not stainless steel) and hook the positive side to it. Submerge it in a water solution with Arm and Hammer Washing Soda (I just added it until it looked cloudy) and turn the charger on. Place the anode as close to the other piece as possible without touching. Touching the metal pieces together in the water as this will cause arching marks on the metal. When it is on there will be bubbles that start to come from the piece of metal to de-rust. It may take an hour or so to many hours depending on the level of rust.

Do some research on it, as it is pretty cool. It does not remove the rust, it converts it back into metal.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Lookin gude!! I think the only thing I can restore is a computer hard drive


----------

